# Want to wade saturday



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Any body mind if me and my nephew tag along? We can meet in Galveston and go from there or anywhere between Houston and Galveston.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

I may be going to Rollover Pass.....
Ever been there?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm getting up early Saturday and going fishing somewhere between Baytown and Galveston, not sure where and don't care where preferably where the !tuna! are.... I haven't been wading long so it would probly be more like ME tagging along :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> I'm getting up early Saturday and going fishing somewhere between Baytown and Galveston, not sure where and don't care where preferably where the !tuna! are.... I haven't been wading long so it would probly be more like ME tagging along :rotfl::rotfl:


Well if you wanna hook up we can help each other. If just rather have someone close by just in case something were to happen... Safety in numbers if you will.
I'm assuming that pic was a mackerel? Are they buying this time if year? Can you catch them in the bay?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

themadhunter said:


> Well if you wanna hook up we can help each other. If just rather have someone close by just in case something were to happen... Safety in numbers if you will.
> I'm assuming that pic was a mackerel? Are they buying this time if year? Can you catch them in the bay?


No, no I just ment for that to resemble a BIG FISH.... Not exactly sure where I'm gonna fish just yet


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Well if you haven't found someone by tomorrow evening send me a PM


----------

